# Battery Type For Zenith "futur"



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Have just bought a NOS Futur and need to obtain batteries before it arrives. Anyone have knowledge of the type needed. Thanks


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

If it's the same as a Zenith Time Command Cal. 47.1 ... and I think it is...then it takes 2 x 386 batteries.

Got a NOS one sitting here...the LED module works but the stepper motor is bust, so no movement of the hands.


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> If it's the same as a Zenith Time Command Cal. 47.1 ... and I think it is...then it takes 2 x 386 batteries.
> 
> Got a NOS one sitting here...the LED module works but the stepper motor is bust, so no movement of the hands.


Thanks for the help Dr. Dozier sends


----------



## JohnnyTownsend (Sep 17, 2021)

Do you still have the NOS one ? Would you want to give it second life ? I'd be interested


----------

